# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  خطای "Error 1935" هنگام نصب Net Framework 1.1. ...

## علیرضا مداح

خطای "Error 1935" هنگام نصب <span dir=ltr>.Net Framework 1.1</span> از طریق فایل Netfx.msi :

محصولات third-party که در این تاپیک درباره آنها بحث شده است توسط شرکتهای مستقل از مایکروسافت تولید گردیده اند لذا مایکروسافت هیچ ضمانتی را درباره اینگونه محصولات اعم از کارایی و قابل اعتماد بودن آنها را به عهده نمیگیرد . 

مشکل :

هنگامیکه شما از فایل Netfx.msi در جهت نصب <span dir=ltr>.Net Framework 1.1</span> استفاده مینمایید ممکن است با خطای زیر مواجه شوید :

Error 1935. An error occured during the installation of assembly component &#123;7D4B5591-4C80-42BB-B0E5-F2C0CEE02C1A&#125;.
HRESULT&#58; -2147319761.

با کلیک بر روی OK ، عملیات نصب .Net Framework 1.1 متوقف شده و پیغام خطای زیر ظاهر میگردد :

Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 setup has ended prematurely. If this persists, please contact Product Support.

توجه : در پیغام خطای اول کلمه "occured" اشتباه نوشته شده و صورت درست آن "occurred" میباشد . 

دلیل بروز مشکل : 
بعد از اینکه شما <span dir=ltr>.Net framework 1.0</span> را نصب نمودید ، سرویس Windows Installer از فایل Fusion.dll  در جهت مدیریت اسمبلی ها استفاده میکند . هنگامیکه شما سعی در نصب <span dir=ltr>.Net Framework 1.1</span> مینمایید ، عملیات نصب ، فایل Fusion.dll را که بر روی سیستم شما وجود دارد با نسخه جدیتر آن جایگزین میکند . اگرچه درصورتیکه شما قبل از نصب <span dir=ltr>.Net Framework 1.1</span> سرویس Windows Installer را متوقف و یا کامپیوتر را مجددا" راه اندازی نکرده باشید ، سرویس Windows Installer هنوز سعی در استفاده از نسخه اصلی Fusion.dll در حین عملیات نصب مینماید و به خاطر اینکه نسخه اصلی این فایل بر روی سیستم شما موجود نمیباشد ، با پیغام خطای ذکر شده روبرو خواهید شد . 

چگونگی رفع مشکل :
در جهت رفع این مشکل راه های زیر وجود دارند :
• از فایل Dotnetfx.exe در جهت نصب <span dir=ltr>.Net Framework 1.1</span> استفاده نمایید .  همگامیکه شما از این فایل برای نصب <span dir=ltr>.Net Framework 1.1</span> استفاده مینمایید ، سرویس Windows Installer بر روی کامپیوتر شما قبل از عملیات نصب متوقف خواهد شد . فایل Dotnetfx.exe را میتوانید از آدرس زیر دانلود نمایید :

Microsoft .NET Framework Version 1.1 Redistributable Package

• کامپیوتر را Restart کرده و سپس از فایل Netfx.msi در جهت نصب <span dir=ltr>.Net Framewrok 1.1</span> استفاده نمایید . 

مراحل ایجاد دوباره این خطا:
1 - <span dir=ltr>.Net Framework 1.0</span> را از آدرس زیر دریافت کرده و بر روی کامپیوتر خود نصب نمایید :

Microsoft .NET Framework Redistributable 1.0

2 - سرویس پک 2 مربوطه به <span dir=ltr>.Net Framework 1.0</span> را از آدرس دریافت نموده و بر روی کامپیوتر خود نصب نمایید ، پیغامی مبنی بر Restart نمودن کامپیوتر به شما داده میشود:

<span dir=ltr>.NET Framework Service Pack 2</span>

 3 - گزینه No را انتخاب نمایید . 
4 - از WinZip در جهت Extract نموده فایل Netfx.exe از فایل Dotnetfx.exe استفاده نمایید ، سپس از فایل Netfx.exe سعی در نصب نمودن <span dir=ltr>.Net Framework 1.1</span> نمایید ، بدین منظور فایلهای موجود در Dotnetfx.exe را Extract نمایید(5 فایل) ، سپس بر روی فایل Netfx.msi در جهت شروع عملیات نصب <span dir=ltr>.NET Framework 1.1</span> دوبار کلیک کنید ، حال خطای یاد شده را دریفت خواهید نمود .

مراجع :

پیغامهای خطای مربوط به Windows Installer
صفحه اصلی Windows Installer

منبع : support.microsoft.com

----------

